# Men Should Not Marry Those Women...



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Men should not marry wimmins who:

Won't make dinner evey night.
Expect men to do their own laundry.
Don't laugh at their jokes.
Obsess over the toilet seat.
Care how the TP is loaded.
Insist everyone wear clothing inside the house.
Consider a $200 dinner date a form of foreplay.
Deny the dogs' right to get comfortable on the furniture.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

TP = Toilet Paper


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

We shouldn't, but we will, because practically every woman on earth falls into at least one of those categories. I love my wife to death and she's 5 out of 8.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Good husband!! Lucky wife!


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

lol well i does things for my husband alot actually but what annoys me with him is the clothes he leaves around the house b4 he leaves for work and the dogs, cats whatever dont have right to feel comfy on my furniture uh uh *snap fingers and shakes head* although there so cute, but the jokes is funny i cant deny laughing at them, men should make jokes and receive laughs lol


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

friendly said:


> Men should not marry wimmins who:
> 
> 1) Won't make dinner evey night.
> 2) Expect men to do their own laundry.
> ...


1) If you both work full time, I have no problem splitting the duties. However, if she is a SAHW, then yes. She cooks every night unless I offer to.

2) Same as 1.

3) This is a given. Why would a woman marry a man who isn't funny to her?

4) This is one I'm intimately familiar with. My wife insisted I always put the seat down when I'm done. I told her flat out that is was just as easy for her to put the seat up for me, and if she wanted me to put the seat down for her, she'd have to remember to put it up when she was done. Otherwise, no dice, and that was the end of it.

5) We went through this too. Like #4, this is really a test to see if you will say, "Yes, dear." or "If you don't like the way I hang the roll, I'll call you when it needs changed and you can come change it yourself."

6) Never had a problem with this one, simply because it has never come up. I usually lounge around in my boxers and she never says anything.

7) This one I agree with.

8) Never an issue with me as my wife thinks more of animals than of pets. The only issue we've ever had is I refuse to allow our cat on the kitchen counters, or table. I prepare food and eat on those and I won't have cat *#(! covered feet walking on them.


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

And what if it's the man who is like this? should women not marry them?


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

friendly said:


> Men should not marry wimmins who:
> 
> Won't make dinner evey night. * I didn't because I worked and his mom cooked too (we lived together) but I tried at least a couple of times a week.*
> 
> ...


----------

